# Dr. Pasta & his Monte Generoso Hotel - Perched on the Spine of a Northern Italian Mountain



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

*Below please find photos and details about Hotel Generoso and the surrounding Environs.  *

*My questions are this:  *

*Who lived there in 1608?*​
_*Why can't I find any pictures of Construction?*_​
_*. . . Or the Interior of the Hotel during it's beginnings.*_​
*How did they build the original tunnel?  *​

Let's take a trip up a mountain, shall we?


Climb Aboard!  The way is steep!


Where is this mountain?  High up in the Italian Mountains that are on the Swiss Perimeter:



source​This is a 1603 Map - Looks like someone important lived there? This would be 200 some odd years before the 1867 Construction of the Hotel Generoso!

​The train goes through a rough-hewn tunnel.  Presumably made in record time by men on donkeys with pickaxes.

​This would have been the view on the way up

​You exit the quaint train station at the top of the mountain, a look of wonder as you contemplate the Hotel.



Voila!  Hotel Generoso


Same view, two other contemperaneous photos:

Who Built this Beautiful Place?

*Dr. Carlos Pasta*

​"The first inn on Monte Generoso, _Hotel du Généroso,_ was established near the current location of Bellavista Station in 1867, by _Dr. Pasta_, a physician from Mendrisio. Prior to the establishment of the railway, a bridle-path led from Mendrisio, at the foot of the mountain to the inn, through chestnut and beech-woods. The inn was situated on an open plateau about 2½ hours from Mendrisio, and was large enough for about 100 guests. From the hotel to the summit was a further 1½ across alpine pastures. The hotel was situated below the current station at Bellavista, and access to the hotel was provided by a horse drawn tram which started operation in 1891. By 1938 Bellavista was made accessible by road, and the horse-drawn tram discontinued operation. In 1974 the hotel closed and slowly fell into disrepair. The ruins were eventually demolished. "
The Old Hotels of Mount Generoso

"Mendrisio being situated on the railway between Lugano and Como, both these places are within easy reach.  Milan is only a couple of hours off, and Varese a three or four hours’ carriage drive.  It lies on the very last slopes of the Alps, so that whether the visitor has a fancy for mountains or for the smiling beauty of the _colline_, he may be equally gratified.  There are excellent roads in every direction, and none of them can be taken without its leading to some new feature of interest; I do not think any English family will regret spending a fortnight at this charming place.

Most visitors to Mendrisio, however, make it a place of passage only, _en route_ for the celebrated hotel on the Monte Generoso, kept by Dr. Pasta, Signora Pasta’s brother-in-law.  The Monte Generoso is very fine; I know few places of which I am fonder; whether one looks down at evening upon the lake of Lugano thousands of feet below, and then lets the eye wander upward again and rest upon the ghastly pallor of Monte Rosa, or whether one takes the path to the Colma and saunters over green slopes carpeted with wild-flowers, and studded with the gentlest cattle, all is equally delightful.  What a sense of vastness and freedom is there on the broad heaving slopes of these subalpine spurs.  They are just p. 230high enough without being too high.  The South Downs are very good, and by making believe very much I have sometimes been half able to fancy when upon them that I might be on the Monte Generoso, but they are only good as a quartet is good if one cannot get a symphony."

Alps & Sanctuaries of Piedmont & the Canton Ticino


The New & Improved Tunnels to Allow for Transportation up and into the Italian/Swiss Border:




Other Places of Interest During Late 1800's early 1900's






\







25 Items of Note on the Swiss Perimeter

*Hotel Generoso Today:
The Small Worship Grotto has been updated:*


The current train station and panorama views:





Panorama of Mount Generoso

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2020-07-21 23:21:57Reaction Score: 1


They made the grotto really F**king ugly


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-07-21 23:44:07Reaction Score: 2




RedFox said:


> They made the grotto really F**king ugly


This Architect is an interesting cat.  He designed and built his first building at 16 and seemingly came out of nowhere.  Sound familiar?
*San Giovanni Battista Church in Switzerland / Mario Botta*



Other pics of other works: 




"Botta was graduated from Università Iuav di Venezia (1969), he designed his first buildings at age 16, a two-family house at Morbio Superiore in Ticino. While the arrangements of spaces in this structure is inconsistent, its relationship to its site, separation of living from service spaces, and deep window recesses echo of what would become his stark, strong, towering style. His designs tend to include a strong sense of geometry, often being based on very simple shapes, yet creating unique volumes of space. His buildings are often made of brick, yet his use of material is wide, varied, and often unique.

His trademark style can be seen widely in Switzerland particularly the Ticino region and also in the Mediatheque in Villeurbanne (1988), a cathedral in Évry (1995), and the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art or SFMOMA (1994). He also designed the Europa-Park Dome, which houses many major events at the Europa-Park theme park resort in Germany. Religious works by Botta, including the Cymbalista Synagogue and Jewish Heritage Center were shown in London at the Royal Institute of British Architects in an exhibition entitled, Architetture del Sacro: Prayers in Stone. “A church is the place, par excellence, of architecture,” he said in an interview with architectural historian Judith Dupré. “When you enter a church, you already are part of what has transpired and will transpire there. The church is a house that puts a believer in a dimension where he or she is the protagonist. The sacred directly lives in the collective. Man becomes a participant in a church, even if he never says anything.”


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2020-07-22 00:19:15Reaction Score: 6




igneous said:


> This Architect is an interesting cat.  He designed and built his first building at 16 and seemingly came out of nowhere.  Sound familiar?
> *San Giovanni Battista Church in Switzerland / Mario Botta*
> View attachment 49954View attachment 49955View attachment 49957View attachment 49956View attachment 49958
> 
> ...


Sounds very familiar. I hate him or whoever made those ugly things. And again with the ugly squares defiling formerly beautiful architectural sites.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StevenSSafakDate: 2020-07-23 02:41:55Reaction Score: 7




RedFox said:


> Sounds very familiar. I hate him or whoever made those ugly things. And again with the ugly squares defiling formerly beautiful architectural sites.


I am so glad we are in a forum where its safe to say this
I hate him too
Black cube, lol, thats just a folded up cross (w the divine light locked away within) aka their slaves/puppets, keys to the kingdom = obtained by turning christ into a black cube. Never become the black cube


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-07-24 10:20:46Reaction Score: 1




StevenSSafak said:


> I am so glad we are in a forum where its safe to say this
> I hate him too
> Black cube, lol, thats just a folded up cross (w the divine light locked away within) aka their slaves/puppets, keys to the kingdom = obtained by turning christ into a black cube. Never become the black cube


You're really going to hate what he did to the rest of the town.  

Especially when you find out it was the possible location of Pliny's Tragedy Villa.  (the Comedy Villa was located down below on the lake)

I was surprised to discover how lively the area was.  

However, it got very quiet in the area at some point and a lot of this history was buried, both literally and figuratively.  

Part II Coming Soon!


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-08-04 12:50:14Reaction Score: 1


No offense to anyone, but...
Why does everything need a crucifix that has a tortured, dying Jesus on it?
A horrifying symbol of control, brainwashing, and oppression, not a benevolent religion. Historically, everything discovered is painted thickly with religion. Just look at all the old cities named after "Saints." Why?

The blue and white stripes in that building in the OP may indicate the universal concept of duality, Aka: the Freemasonic checkerboard, Jeff Epstein's temple of doom, etc.
Around the world, the black cube I think represents Saturn, or the darkness of our world.



The hotel was probably built atop a sacred structure that was ancient and benevolent, so they put garbage on top to hide it and quell the spiritual energy, or change it to a lower vibratory state, one that is acceptable to the PTB.



_*Alamo*_, also known as the _*Astor Place Cube*_ or simply _*The Cube*_, is an outdoor sculptureby Bernard (Tony) Rosenthal, located on Astor Place, in the East Village neighborhood of Manhattan in New York City. It is a black cube, 8 feet (2.4 m) long on each side, mounted on a corner. The cube is made of Cor-Ten steel and weighs about 1,800 pounds (820 kg). The faces of the cube are not flat but have various indentations, protrusions, and ledges. The sculpture's name, _Alamo_, is designated on a small plaque on the base and was selected by the artist's wife because its scale and mass reminded her of the Alamo Mission.[1][2] It was fabricated by Lippincott, Inc.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-08-05 17:46:06Reaction Score: 1




igneous said:


> View attachment 49953



The Black *cube* of *Saturn*, eh? Looks like the man is not a Christian. Probably made by Hermes, Nimrod worshipers, aka sons of *Cubye* (Cush) and grandsons of Ham (Zoroaster) the father of magic, also known as the Roman god *Saturn*.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-08-05 19:22:14Reaction Score: 1




wild heretic said:


> The Black *cube* of *Saturn*, eh? Looks like the man is not a Christian. Probably made by Hermes, Nimrod worshipers, aka sons of *Cubye* (Cush) and grandsons of Ham (Zoroaster) the father of magic, also known as the Roman god *Saturn*.


Have you seen this?

Originally I thought our overlords are reptilians, but I think that guy is right, it's more like an insect hive mind.


----------



## tigermouse (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TigermouseDate: 2020-08-05 20:57:45Reaction Score: 0




RedFox said:


> They made the grotto really F**king ugly


Looks a bit like that little temple on that notorious little island that has been in the news alot of late.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2020-08-10 22:34:38Reaction Score: 1




igneous said:


> This Architect is an interesting cat.  He designed and built his first building at 16 and seemingly came out of nowhere.  Sound familiar?
> *San Giovanni Battista Church in Switzerland / Mario Botta*
> 
> View attachment 49954View attachment 49955View attachment 49957View attachment 49956View attachment 49958
> ...


Reptilian Themed Chappel, how very Vatican of them.


JWW427 said:


> No offense to anyone, but...
> Why does everything need a crucifix that has a tortured, dying Jesus on it?
> A horrifying symbol of control, brainwashing, and oppression, not a benevolent religion. Historically, everything discovered is painted thickly with religion. Just look at all the old cities named after "Saints." Why?
> 
> ...


I often think about this, if Jesus was to come back then what would he think of us celebrating the hardest moment of his life


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2020-08-11 13:18:34Reaction Score: 2




Japod said:


> Reptilian Themed Chappel, how very Vatican of them.
> 
> I often think about this, if Jesus was to come back then what would he think of us celebrating the hardest moment of his life


He would most likely ask someone "why does everyone hate me and celebrate my slaughter?". Or... he'd most likely say "I didn't die on a cross, are you people retarded or just satanic???".


----------

